

Ask HN: What should I know for my first major Rails/JS interview? - noahtkoch


======
stirno
Rails.. and.. Javascript.

Good interviews will be focused on things you've actually done with the tech
along with common knowledge items that show you've used them.

Past that lots of places like to talk general programming questions for the
technical bits, so be prepared for stuff that might be a bit outside your
normal day to day work like data structures/algorithms you don't have to think
about in lots of langs.

Personally for an interview I just prepare myself to think clearly under
pressure. The best interviews involve actually doing something, whether it be
whiteboarding your thought process through an algorithm or actually writing
some code. Just relax and focus.

------
cantbecool
I would highly recommend going through Ruby Koans:
[http://rubykoans.com/](http://rubykoans.com/) prior to the Ruby portion of
the interview.

